# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Breaking a 1000 mile trip into 400 mile segments.

## JoDon

I would like to have hash marks or some indication on the route about mileage along a route so that I can plan overnight stops.  Can anyone tell me how to accomplish this?

----------


## AZBuck

Welcome aboard the RoadTrip America Forums!

If you go to the Map Center, you will see a button near the bottom labeled "Draw Circles" which allows you to set the radius in 100 mile increments from 100 to 500 miles. Choose '400 miles' from the drop-down menu, then click on the starting point of your 400 mile segment. The map will then show you a 400 mile radius circle centered on that point. Simply note where that circle intersects your route. You may have to zoom in to find the precise starting point of your segment and zoom out to see the circle, but that's the simplest way to find 400 mile legs along your journey

AZBuck

----------


## JoDon

I had thought of that but was hoping for a more permanent way to keep the legs displayed.  Thanks for your reply.

----------


## Southwest Dave

You can save the map once you have put in the start and finish points and that will tell you the distance between.   You can also create Custom places and then use them as 'Waypoints' to create your route and record mileage info and any other details you want to make a note of.

----------


## nomadjanet

When I try to put the circle on my map it does not work at all. All together i find the system difficult to use and wish I had not wasted my money on membership if I can never use the planning part I will never use the discount part.

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Howdy, the RTA Maps and every other part of RTA is free to use (except for motels and rental cars, of course).  

To be clear, there is no fee for membership!  I am really curious what the reference to the "discount part" is!

I am guessing that pop-up windows are blocked on your browser.  You need to enable pop-up windows for the program to work.

Mark 
RTA Custom Map Support

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

> I had thought of that but was hoping for a more permanent way to keep the legs displayed.


Here are some tips that other first-time mappers have used to create exactly what they came here for.

Mark

----------

